# Bass fillet casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bass fillets enough to cover the bottom of a flat 2qt casserole dish.
Flour
1 10 oz can of cream of shrimp and cream of mushroom soup
Shrimp, peeled or 1 small can drianed and washed
Mushrooms fresh or canned chooped
1 stick of butter
1/2 cup milk
juice of one lemon
1 small minced bell pepper
1/4 minced celery
2 tbs green onions (use tops and bottoms)
1tb minced parsley
salt and pepper to taste
worcestershire to taste

soak fillets in milk 2-3 hours, sahke off excess and season fish. Dip fillets in flour to lightly coat. melt butter in skillet over medium heat and lightly brown the fish. as they are finished frying transfer the fish to a lightly greased casserole dish. add the bell pepper. celery, grenn onions to the skillet and saute in the remaining butter until softened. In a bowl combine the soups, milk, lemon juice and worestershire sauce. Stir in the shrimp, mushrooms and parsley and season to taste. pour mixture over fish and bake at 350 for 30-40 min depending on the thickness of the fillets.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Does the lemon juice cause any problems by curdling the milk for the mixture? I'm just wondering if that affects anything.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

No it doesn't.


----------

